
Where is the AdSense for Podcasting? - neilsharma
https://medium.com/@neilsharma/where-is-the-adsense-for-podcasting-3f836f3131bf#.obsqhtsf5
======
27182818284
Isn't there a YC company doing exactly this?

~~~
neilsharma
I believe it, given how many startups are in YC :). If there is, I haven't
heard of it. As far as I can tell, there doesn't seem to be anything close to
an widely adopted solution in the market, just standard ad agencies that do
sales for you.

